# Child support and starting a business



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everybody I have a question. Does anybody know if child support will go after a business that you started? I currently pay child support and they have been relentless and even took same amount of child support from me when I became unemployed due to layoffs because of lack of work. 

Does anyone have experience with this? I have been struggling for years paying child support as well as taking care of my children now. That's why I wanted to start my own business. Currently in the construction field but have been laid off a year at a time. And child support takes the same amount out of my unemployment as when I was working.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't think a public t-shirt forum is the appropriate place for this type of question. I think you should contact a lawyer in your area regarding this matter. Many will give you a free consultation, I think getting advice form someone that specializes in issues such as this is best. JMO


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

You should ask your attorney.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah that's what I figured. But just wanted to see if there was anybody else that was in the same situation. 

Thanks


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

I think you should generally assume the court will go after any means of income, period. They've already made it clear that they don't care if you work or not.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Bare Arms said:


> I think you should generally assume the court will go after any means of income, period. They've already made it clear that they don't care if you work or not.


 Well ( I pay childsupport)
Are you paying by court order?
if yes, the only way for them to know that you making more money, is if your child mother go back to court.
if they find out, then you whill have to pay from the day your income increase.
I know in new york you have to pay 17% for one child, 24% for 2 and 35% for 3 childrens


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Ed. Yes I do pay because of a court order. That's why I have always had to pay the same amount. Even if my gross income was even close to half of what I made probably closer to a quarter of my gross when the court order was made.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Also do you own/run a business? Thinking about just going through with everything.


----------

